# Would you buy a home that failed it's termite inspection?



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello
DH and I are in the process of buying a 'new' home. Well, today the inspection came back with 'active' termites and it showed that the house had been treated in the past as well. This house is at the top of our price range and I'm concerned that this is a recurring (and therefore costly) problem. Has anyone bought a house that had termites and NOT regretted it? Should we get a stuctural damage inspection before we go any further or should we just walk away right now...


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I would walk away.

If you are really, truly desperate for this house, don't take a step further down the process without that inspection. But this is a bad sign. And likely the tip of that proverbial iceberg.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'd walk away, too. Good luck.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't walk. RUN!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Walk away. If the sellers weren't smart enough to get this recurring issue checked out and fixed before putting the house on the market, I would assume the problem is not one of those small, easily fixable ones.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

: *sigh* That's what I was afraid of. We had given up hope of selling our home when we finally found a buyer. This of course inspired us to look at all the homes we have been eyeing for a bout a year. Several of the homes sold this past spring, but this one was still around and of course has everything we're looking for. Apparently it also has more


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I would buy - IF it were the right house at the right price. (It sounds like this one is overpriced with the termites.) The sellers will have to treat the problem so a buyer can get a mortgage - this should include a termite treatment contract. For the damage repair, get someone you trust (structural engineer) to check everything and estimate repair costs. Then make an offer with that report, asking for $50K off the price, or whatever.

I would buy in IL, which is not a huge termite area from what I have heard - but not in FL or HI or other hot damp places. There, I would be concerned that treatment had been attempted and was not successful.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

lol- sleepless mommy- I love that caulk is your friend! It's dh's best friend too







. This house was originally out of our price range, but they needed to sell and we were willing to buy, so we were able to come to an agreement on price. DH has his heart set on the place, so I imagine he'll want to go ahead with a deeper inspection and re-negotiate from there. From my feverent googling this evening, I've been able to put it a little more in perspective. I like the house and the big selling point for me was that it's in town (a requirement bc I work for a municipality and must live within the city limits), but has 2 acres (which means I can have the large breed dog I've had MY heart set on forever...). It also had all the living space we would ever need, and after all the small homes we've been in recently, that was refreshing.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I see back yard chickens in your future!


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

Just about every house sold here in California has termites and/or dry rot found during inspection. Eradication and repair of any damage is required as part of the closing process, and a clearance signed and dated by the company doing the work is required. When we sold our house, we had no active termites (we had treated the year before for an active colony in the garage), put did have to repair a few areas due to dry rot and termite damage. The house we purchased also had some termite activity, and had a number of areas repaired as well. So unless there was extensive damage, termites would not be an issue. If there is a very active colony, look into orange oil treatment instead of the standard tenting and gassing, as it is much less toxic.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I wouldn't freak out over them. I'd research them and educate myself on the appropriate actions to take. I certainly wouldn't let them stop me from owning the home of my (or my spouse's) dreams unless the damage was SUPER EXTENSIVE...

Then again, I live in California and termites are pretty much a fact of life here.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
I see back yard chickens in your future!









lol- there is an abandoned chicken coop in the back







!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thtr4me* 
So unless there was extensive damage, termites would not be an issue. If there is a very active colony, look into orange oil treatment instead of the standard tenting and gassing, as it is much less toxic.

In the Northeast, they just pump some pesticide into the soil around the house, remove any visible tunnels, and spray active areas of infestation. Winter does a great job at preventing more widespread infestation.







:


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

If other then the insect damage the house was in good shape and I loved it and it fit all other requirements I would probably get some opinions from professional pest people in the area. But I would expect sellers to pay for getting rid of them and for fixing damage. Or at least lower the price to cover repairs.


----------



## witting712 (Jan 11, 2019)

Really frantic for this house, don't make a stride further down the procedure without that termite experts assessment. Be that it may, this is a terrible sign, I also was worried before getting the termite experts exhortation who favored me best termite review.


----------

